# 58150 & 58720



## Onelm (Apr 17, 2008)

can I bill these together or is one a part of the other? can I include any modifiers?


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 17, 2008)

58150 already includes the salpino-oophorectomy and they are bundled together with an indicator of "0", which means they can not be billed together under any circumstances. 

58150, Total abdominal hysterectomy (corpus and cervix), with or without removal of tube(s), with or without removal of ovary(s);

58720, Salpingo-oophorectomy, complete or partial, unilateral or bilateral (separate procedure)

 Erica


----------



## smcbroom (Apr 30, 2008)

Erica, 

Where do you find the indicator numbers such as "0" and such....I think I've spent countless hours on the CMS website looking for something.  Please help!
Susan


----------



## Erica1217 (May 1, 2008)

Hi,

I wrote an article called "General Surgery Coding Concepts" and in it is a section on the Correct Coding Initiative.  I explain where to download the CCI edits and how to use them.  

Check it out here:  http://www.ericacodes.com/General_Surgery_Coding_Concepts.doc

I think that will answer all your questions.  If not, let me know!

 Erica


----------



## smcbroom (May 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for your input, it was very helpful.

Susan


----------



## a.floyd@att.net (Jul 11, 2018)

*58140 & 58720*

What are the guidelines for billing 58140 - Myomectomy, excision of fibroid tumor(s) of uterus, with 58720 - Salpingo-oophorectomy, (separate procedure)? 

Is 58140 considered an intregal component of the salpingo procedure which shouldn't be reported separately? TIA for any advice!


----------

